# New Beer Product..



## WhineMaker (Apr 1, 2010)

Tom.. I know we discussed the possibility of this over at finevinewines about a year or so ago, but last week I got an email from kegworks for a free sample of this new product. Sorry I didn't post here sooner, but wanted to make sure I got my free sample first.. I actually tried it last night (the lager) and besides the almost "pop-rock" type carbonation and funny aftertaste, it wasn't half bad! For $7.95 for 12 packets it's worth a shot. Shipping is free for a limited time also..

Kegworks Link


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes I remember this from LAST year. I didnt even have to click the link. BUT, I'm sure it can work for "others" here. 
WADE, This is right up you alley


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2010)

Another NEW BEER


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 1, 2010)

You could always add this to your Sanka..


Alcohol Powder


----------

